# What else do you do besides woodworking?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw a gentleman, post that he was into geo caching, today I was working on my bike. That got me wondering what other past time activities are you folks into?

For the Daily bread I am in aerospace maintenance planning

I fly RC aircraft, ride and work on my motorcycle.

Someone commented on the bike and was wondering what it is. It's a 2011 Harley Dyna Wide Glide (edited in )


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

When time & budget allow;

Golf
SCUBA
Downhill Skiing: glades, bumps & halfpipes
Darts
Pool
Cliff Diving (but not for many years)

Currently most active in my favorite pastime *napping*!


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Full time clock repair and antique restoration.
Hobbies,used to build hot rods-no space now.
restoring 1840's farmhouse-probably won't live
long enough to finish it!
tom


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm jealous of those radio-controlled things - always wanted to give that a go, but somehow haven't yet got into it.

Me - I like to write software. That's what I used to do in real life before I retired - keeps my brain active, I hope, and now I have but a single "customer" to keep happy - *me*!


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Write software for my daily bread,

Do a bit of acting, play bass in a praise and worship band and a gospel/country band, play a bit of guitar and madolin and spend lots of time messin in the yard, which always seems to need more work than I want to spend time,


----------



## ulises48 (Feb 11, 2012)

My woodworking activities include making pens and building scale model wooden ships. Besides that, I play and teach guitar, program database software, play computer games and my favorite: relax in the evening watching TV (doesn't really matter what, I think I don't actually "watch"), with a glass of red wine, a few morsels of cheese and maybe some prosciutto.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So computers used to be my hobby when carpentry/woodworking/furniture building was my trade, now its reversed.

Hunting, gunsmithing, antiquing (its how I find my tools), tool restoration, more tool restoration, and usually some more tool restoration.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

A 'gentleman'? 

Systems/network administrator by day,

geocacher, snowmobiler, gamer, outdoorsy activities by night/weekend.

Its interesting to see how many people here are in the software/IT field


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

After family and church my life consists of (in order of importance)

woodworking 
baseball (including fantasy baseball) 
old tractors (own a '49 John Deere A) 
motorcycles (own a '77 BMW R100/7 and '99 BMW K1200LT)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Golf, fantasy football, and professional beer drinker.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

chrisstef,
How does one become a Professional Beer Drinker?

I'm a Professional Non-Karaoke Singer….....They PAY me NOT to SING!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Randy … ive got a huge fire pit that starts as initiation into the PBD circuit. You know that you have passed the test when the hog is done and you're still around to eat some of it.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Love bowhunting, but I'm no good at it; the elk tell each other where I hunt and they stay there to laugh at me. Hiking for miles thru the woods with my dogs, music (Ted Nugent to Pink Floyd, turn that 33!), creative 3-d puzzles and mechanical challenges, old mechanical things. And I do love a cold beer as I watch the campfire do its thing!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In my spare time from my facilities management day job, I play guitar, piano, write music, and take photographs. (All when I'm not making sawdust, of course.)


----------



## SPUTTER (Jan 7, 2012)

Ken, great looking ride. I cannot tell what it is. I love riding when it is warmer with my wife and riding with my Christain Motorcycle Association buddies (Redeemed Riders - Bedford). I work as a Range Control Officer for the government.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Lots of stuff.
I paint a bit









And I love to build things like my electric Pontoon boat floated with 2400 soda bottles









Or my humongous quad db8 hidef TV antenna 'bertha'









And then my teardrop trailer. We travel a lot. Love a good road trip.









Those are just the normal things I do.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Military by day and night for that matter.

I tend to mess with several hobbies:
woodworking
fishing
hunting
golf
4-wheeling
shooting
Tinkering with my Mustang

It seems since I am into these things, Im not awesome at any one thing, don't have have the time to do them all the time and Im always broke!

@christef - It's good to see a fellow PBD member on LJ's


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Contemplate my navel.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Since I'm retired, due to medical reasons, I can do whatever this old body allows. I hunt, fish, work on my old Jeep, and spend time going to garage sales and flea markets. I also like to restore old tools to working condition. Woodworking is still my first love and I do as much as I can. It helps to take my mind off the pain and gives me a feeling that I can still be useful. ( Although the wife might argue that point!) Never take your health for granted, things can change in a heartbeat!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I play bass and drums, and write a little music. If my woodworking frustrates me, beating on my drum set helps a lot. It is much better than taking it out on my wife!

I used to ride motorcycles until a major accident in 2000. My wife ended up with 6 or 8 surgeries and a year and a half of therapy.

That said, I do spend more time woodworking.


----------

